

Live market prices and stats for Stellar (STC) - jqueryin
http://stellarvalue.org/

======
tinkerrr
Which 'exchanges' is the price data coming from? And which block explorer is
the total supply data coming from?

~~~
jqueryin
The site is specifically referencing Justcoin as the exchange.

[https://justcoin.com/](https://justcoin.com/)

I'm sure there will be more following suit; early adopters are first out the
gate.

I myself have been on the forums and the exchange rate is pretty consistent
with what's happening. From yesterday to today alone things went from
1000STC/$1.00USD to 1000STC/$2.50USD and I see a few folks going higher than
$3.00USD. Sellers have smartened up as well and seem to be pretty keen to the
supposed "market rate".

~~~
tinkerrr
Ah nice, appreciate your response. I am sure more exchanges will pop up soon.
Also, just realized there's
[https://www.stellar.org/stats/](https://www.stellar.org/stats/) for basic
stats about Stellar and its distribution so far.

